# Reconciling Curtis Motor Controller 1231c and Leaf Battery Junction Box Precharge Resistor Requirements



## Sentinel Rock (Mar 15, 2021)

I have these parts in hand. Using them together would therefore be doubly handy. My system will be 120V, with amps limited to 250. This jives well with the 500v, 250amp, master leaf battery junction box fuse, and by deduction, the two main contractors.










now the precharge resistor ohm question: the picture shows the recommended specs for the Curtis 1231c motor controller precharge resistor (750 ohms, 25 watts). I have it on good authority that the precharge resistor in the Leaf Battery Junction Box is 25 ohms.



































what is the consequence of using this system as is? Seems clear the precharge resistor in place will protect the master relays from welding, but will it sufficiently protect the Curtis Motor Controller?


----------



## lj516 (Mar 11, 2020)

slower precharge would be the only consequence of using the as is resistor. Other way around you would risk burning up the resistor and then welding your contacts shut the next time your main relay comes on.


----------

